# how to copy a PHP website to PC ??



## harryneopotter (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi guys ..

  Is there any software which can copy a PHP website fo offline viewing containing sql database .... ??


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 31, 2008)

Unless you the ncessary privileges, no software can do it. What most will do is download each and every page as HTML and store it.

If you own that website, you can run a personal server on your PC uisng IIS or WAMP or other Apache,PHP and MySQL server.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 31, 2008)

u mean there is no way of copying a website containing mysql database without the cpanel access ??


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Oct 31, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> u mean there is no way of copying a website containing mysql database without the cpanel access ??



Ofcourse, there is no way. Whats the point of Database Security if all could download it  Data is crucial for any Biz


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Oct 31, 2008)

look dear as per I know PHP website contains a lot more than a simple page that you see..mainly it contains .css,.js and so many more files which handles the query ..furthermore how come you gonna create the database????but one thing is that you can copy the website as  such as .html page..thats it...or otherwise source of that page is made available for free...


----------



## hjpotter92 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think that HTTrack can do something. But you can't copy the whole website.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 31, 2008)

you can't

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/24large.png


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 31, 2008)

no you can't copy database .. but you can download like this.
but using download managers you can try.. you will get html files.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 31, 2008)

JS and CSS files are handled by the browser. PHP handles the logic that is required to output.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 31, 2008)

hmm too bad .... 

one more ques guys .. i have to develop a site for a pharmacy firm ...just a few pages and information .... how much shld i ask for it ?


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 31, 2008)

1. How many pages?
2. Straightforward XHTML pages or need backend programming?
3.Who provides images, if any?
4. What about maintainance?

And if you want somethings thats impressive to them, less hassles to you, the install a Wordpress for them, download and modify a theme to make it look like a website(see my website www.biologyformhtcet.com as an example).

Thats the best you can give to the firm rather than wasting time with WYSIWYG editor.

And before you think about thr money, let us know what services are you going to provide them with.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 31, 2008)

around 10-12 pages ... nuthing fancy .... no backend needed ... my friend needs it just for 1 week ..he needs it to open a bank account for the firm. .. no maintanance and services required ... just one time deal ...

I have to manage the content my self .... they will only provide the Company profile and contact info ...


----------

